# Happy F'in New Year



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 4, 2010)

So, I went over to my parent's house on New Years day for our traditional Christmas dinner (since we spent Christmas with relatives that do not eat our traditional meal). Then I watched some football and went shopping/exchanging with my mom. When I came home that afternoon, I found that my house had been broken into. They took my laptop (hence the no posting for the last few days), a couple of cameras, and my Playstation 2. They must be the dumbest criminals ever, though, because they left a lot of high-dollar stuff that was right next to the stuff they took (like a DSLR camera next to the laptop bag, the Wii next to the Playstation 2, Blu-Ray player, LCD TV, etc). Thank goodness my guns were locked up in my safe because they went through a couple of my empty shotgun cases. I think they may have taken some pain medication too, but I'm not sure what I had (I know they went through my medicine tub though).

What a shitty way to start the new year.


----------



## chaosiscash (Jan 4, 2010)

Man, that sucks. Sounds like kids, given that they left a lot of the good stuff. A buddy of mine got broken into a couple months back and all that was stolen was the PS3 and a couple of games.

Hope they catch them, but they probably won't.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 4, 2010)

Is that your new place?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm fairly certain they won't catch the idiots. Luckily, I have the serial numbers off of my laptop and cameras, so if they try to pawn them, I'll get'em that way.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 4, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


> Is that your new place?


Nope...I close in about 3 weeks. That can't come quick enough now.


----------



## chaosiscash (Jan 4, 2010)

Are you going with an alarm system at the new house? IMHO, its pretty cheap peace of mind. My wife and I travel so much, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out when we aren't there. We use ADT, and like it a lot.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 4, 2010)

oh man that sucks, hope you retrieve some of it eventually..

I got broken into once when I lived in valdosta, GA and I was doing my "2-week" national guard training, they took everything, even a damn bed...


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 4, 2010)

Sorry to hear that *wil*. Glad it wasn't worse though.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 4, 2010)

I'd go ape if my laptop got swiped. Everything of any value is encrypted but it would still worry me that somebody had the damn thing.

Our alarm system weighs 60lbs and has teeth. The other thing we have going for us here is the village tank farm is at the end of our street which means the local police make frequent trips down our street to get gas.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 4, 2010)

That sucks. Beyond the aggravation of having your stuff taken is the state of disarray everything else is left in. What they don't take is usually thrown around all over the place.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 4, 2010)

They didn't throw stuff around, but they did rifle through all of my drawers and closets. It just pisses me off to know that somebody was all up in my stuff. When I got home and realized what had happened, I got my loaded Glock out of the safe and made sure the assholes weren't still in the house. They are lucky they weren't.

I'm not sure about the alarm system in the new house. The fatal flaw in those is that you have to remember to set them, and you end up setting them off a million times yourself for every one time a burgler does. I'm probably going to be getting a dog soon after I move, so maybe I'll take the Flyer approach to home protection.

The really lucky and unlucky part, at the same time, is that they got in through an unlocked door, so there was no property damage. I'm assuming that an inspector, appraiser, or realtor left my sliding glass door unlocked at some point during the selling process, and I never thought to check it. I just hope the buyer doesn't find out about this before closing. I would be super pissed if this caused the deal to fall through.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 4, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> They didn't throw stuff around, but they did rifle through all of my drawers and closets. It just pisses me off to know that somebody was all up in my stuff.


My Sister-in-law got robbed a few years ago. She lived in an apartment and several units got broken into the same day. They made a hell of a mess and went through everything. They pretty much ripped everything out of every drawer and cabinet in her place. The cost of the items they broke was more than the items they stole.



wilheldp_PE said:


> I'm not sure about the alarm system in the new house. The fatal flaw in those is that you have to remember to set them, and you end up setting them off a million times yourself for every one time a burgler does. I'm probably going to be getting a dog soon after I move, so maybe I'll take the Flyer approach to home protection.


We have a security system. They really aren't that hard to remember to turn on and off in my opinion. My wife has set it off a couple of times though. I grew up with a security system so I'm used to it. Even if you do set it off yourself it isn't a big deal, it's just a lot of noise and a call from the monitoring company. It makes me a whole lot happier when I'm not around though.



wilheldp_PE said:


> The really lucky and unlucky part, at the same time, is that they got in through an unlocked door, so there was no property damage. I'm assuming that an inspector, appraiser, or realtor left my sliding glass door unlocked at some point during the selling process, and I never thought to check it. I just hope the buyer doesn't find out about this before closing. I would be super pissed if this caused the deal to fall through.


Sure it wasn't an "inside job". When my sister-in-law's place was broken into we are 99% sure it was someone that had ties to the maintenance staff at the apartment complex. The units that were broken into were all on the ground floor, maintenance had been through all those units just a day before doing some maintenance on the A/C units and had "forgotten" to re-lock the patio door in each unit. With a pending sale you may not want to go asking the realtors that have been through the house though. If they get word of it they would surely tell their client right?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 4, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> Sure it wasn't an "inside job". When my sister-in-law's place was broken into we are 99% sure it was someone that had ties to the maintenance staff at the apartment complex. The units that were broken into were all on the ground floor, maintenance had been through all those units just a day before doing some maintenance on the A/C units and had "forgotten" to re-lock the patio door in each unit. With a pending sale you may not want to go asking the realtors that have been through the house though. If they get word of it they would surely tell their client right?


My 2nd call (after 911) went to my realtor to check the entry statistics on the Supra lock box on my front door. She did find one erroneous entry, but it turned out to be a realtor looking at one of her other properties (apparently the statistics for all of my realtor's lock boxes goes into the same report). I think it was just an inspector or appraiser that took a look out back and forgot to re-lock the door.

I'm waiting to hear back from my insurance agent. I'm going to ask him if this will adversely affect my new policy if I file a claim right now. If it will, I may just eat the losses and buy myself a new laptop. Otherwise, I'm getting money to cover everything I lost.


----------



## benbo (Jan 4, 2010)

Althouugh these sound like knucklehead kids, was there anything lying around in the house they could use to steal your identity? To me, this would be much more of a pain than the loss of a few items. Depending, of course, on how much those items were worth.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 4, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I'm waiting to hear back from my insurance agent. I'm going to ask him if this will adversely affect my new policy if I file a claim right now. If it will, I may just eat the losses and buy myself a new laptop. Otherwise, I'm getting money to cover everything I lost.


Good point. The way they are cancelling left and right, it may be wise to not file a claim. Of course, you've already called and asked, so it will be logged into the database (as per my mom, the retired adjuster) and effect stuff whether or not you make a claim.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 4, 2010)

Dogs are great and depending on the breed can be a great deterent. Having a dog for protection is a little tricky though. Out of the guard breeds most of them can be categorized as a guarder of territory or people. I chose to stay clear of the territorial breeds. I think its too risky in a densly poplulated areas. I am afraid of someone getting bitten unitentionally, like a kid going after a ball that went over the fence. This might be what you need though. A couple that I can think of are Cane Corsos and Boerboels.

I have a bullmastiff. He can be categorized as a guarder of people. I am completely confident that he would not bite someone who unintentionally wandered into my yard. He only gets riled up when someone he knows is put in an uncomfortable situation. Him pissed off = not good for you. He is more protective of my wife then he is of me. Once people see him through the window they generally stay clear of my house. Which is a shame cause he loves people and is the definition of a gentle giant. But I like knowing that when I am out on storm duty and my wife is home alone that he is there with her.

Heres my boy at 10 months.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 4, 2010)

Sorry to hear that wilheld. Was the laptop password protected? I guess they can reformat the computer and get around that but I've heard of people getting caught when they try to activate the license on the computer. The IP address can be traced to a physical address.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 4, 2010)

Ours is a Collie. He's totally harmless but loud as hell. It doesn't take much to get Mr. Burglar to move to easier pickin's. As far as a security system goes, I've always been tempted to just get the ADT signs and put them on the front walk. Same logic, make him go somewhere down the street.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 4, 2010)

Agreed on the dog. My wife and I are looking at getting one as our "security system." The one thing we have to keep in mind is that we have 2 small kids (both under 5) and we have alot of other small kids and other dogs in the neighborhood. Hence, we have narrowed it down to either a white German Shepherd or a Boxer (my brother breeds them). Both are great with kids, and are highly protective if anyone is threatened, but won't attack if they are un-provoked.

We had our Pubic Storage unit broken into several years ago. They cut the lock and just grabbed the first 4-5 boxes inside the door. Luckily most of the stuff they got was baby clothes and some of my die-cast NASCAR cars, as well as some of my tools. It wasn't so much the stuff they took (it was in storage so it wasn't really used much), but the fact that someone was in my stuff. The only thing that was of any value was a little jump-suit for my son which my mom had made for me when I was an infant, but insurance only saw that as worth the $5 of fabric it was made with.

The one thing we had to deal with on the insurance (even storage units are covered under home owner's), was that they only paid 60% of the "replacement value" up front and then would re-imberse for the remainder once you for the rest once you submitted receipts. Unfortunately "replacement value" was calculated based on what it would take to purchase the same item in the SAME condition. We used the money to replace my collectibles (because they don't depreciate) and just pocketed the rest of the money because it was more money than what we would have gotten selling the baby clothes at a yard sale.



Flyer_PE said:


> As far as a security system goes, I've always been tempted to just get the ADT signs and put them on the front walk. Same logic, make him go somewhere down the street.


This is quite common, but effective. There's no way to prove the signs are fake unless you actually break in.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 4, 2010)

The only thing they took that could have personal data on it is my laptop, but all the websites in my history are password protected (bank acct, etc.). I don't think I had any sensitive file stored on it. I checked with Apple, and there is no way to trace the computer unless it had some sort of LoJack software on it. I may invest in that when I get a new computer.

My insurance agent was no help since the company won't let him answer detailed claims questions. I have one claim on my homeowners for a new roof last year, so I currently only have 1 "point" on my policy. He did tell me that theft claims, especially around the holidays, count more because they are hard to prove what happened and there is a lot of perceived fraud. I think I am going to roll the dice though. I will probably get a little benefit from the fact that I'm moving to a much safer zip code in the near future.

As for the dog, I'm probably going to get a chocolate lab. It'll probably be more likely to give a burgler a sloppy kiss than bite his ass off, but the path of least resistance argument is what I'm going for.


----------



## udpolo15 (Jan 4, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> As for the dog, I'm probably going to get a chocolate lab. It'll probably be more likely to give a burgler a sloppy kiss than bite his ass off, but the path of least resistance argument is what I'm going for.


That is my security system right now.

You would be surprised at how protective these dogs can be (in a good way). Growing up we had a flat coated retriever (basically a black golden). She never barked and was scared of everything. One night I was coming home from a friends house via hoping the backyard fence. It was dark and she happened to be outside. She started growling and barking until she realized it was me.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 4, 2010)

The other thing to keep in mind about dogs is their activity level. You should try to match the dog with your personal activity level. Hopefully you are an outdoorsy, high energy, type of person that can tire down the lab. There are a huge number of breeds out there suited for just about any lifestyle. It sucks when you have a dog that you love but has way too much energy for you. I used to have a beagle and I could never tire him out. My bullmastiff turned out to be perfect for me. A good website for research is dogster.com.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 4, 2010)

I've settled on the lab because my sister knows a guy that trains them to be hunting dogs for rich people. The rich people buy the whole litter and pay this guy to train them, then they take the top 1 or 2 dogs. The rest of the litter is highly trained, and available for free to this guy's friends and family.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 4, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> The only thing they took that could have personal data on it is my laptop, but all the websites in my history are password protected (bank acct, *porn*, etc.). I


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 4, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> The other thing to keep in mind about dogs is their activity level. You should try to match the dog with your personal activity level. Hopefully you are an outdoorsy, high energy, type of person that can tire down the lab. There are a huge number of breeds out there suited for just about any lifestyle. It sucks when you have a dog that you love but has way too much energy for you. I used to have a beagle and I could never tire him out. My bullmastiff turned out to be perfect for me. A good website for research is dogster.com.


Agreed. Breeds that have high energy requirements (labs, Shepherds, etc.) can get bored easily if not excercised regularly and when they get bored, they can get destructive.


----------



## Supe (Jan 4, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> My bullmastiff turned out to be perfect for me.



You should be ashamed of yourself. That dog is huge! Have you no consideration for it's carbon footprint?!


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 4, 2010)

Supe said:


> Santiagj said:
> 
> 
> > My bullmastiff turned out to be perfect for me.
> ...


It's actual footprints are huge too.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 4, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing they took that could have personal data on it is my laptop, but all the websites in my history are password protected (bank acct, *porn*, etc.). I
> ...


You wish...my pr0n is backed up on my desktops.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 4, 2010)

Not ashamed at all. We go through a 40 lb bag of food every 3 weeks or so. He eats about 8 cups of food a day. I am surprised at how much methane he produces though.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 4, 2010)

I live in the burbs with a border collie, she does a great job of herding the kids around, but she is useless as a guard dog, she has kep the squirrels away from the bird feeders.

If i ever find myself living out in the open on some land I would either get a german shepard or a great dane to protect my stuff...


----------



## benbo (Jan 4, 2010)

This is the thing that has been freaking me out. We live in a very expensive place where crime is basically non-existent. There is a little branch police station for the community about two blocks away. But our house is small and cramped because it is so expensive here, and my wife really wants to move to a larger place when my kid graduates in June, and to do that we’ll have to go down a bit in affluence for the area. I don’t know how you can research and find a place that is reasonably safe. I don’t think it is possible to find a place as safe as my current residence.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 4, 2010)

Benbo, Check out www.city-data.com They have compiled all of the pertinent data for any city in the country. They also have region specific forums which discuss individual sub-divisions and zip codes for each area. It was a big help back when my wife and I were discussing the option of moving to the Seattle/Tacoma area a couple of years ago.


----------



## benbo (Jan 4, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> Benbo, Check out www.city-data.com They have compiled all of the pertinent data for any city in the country. They also have region specific forums which discuss individual sub-divisions and zip codes for each area. It was a big help back when my wife and I were discussing the option of moving to the Seattle/Tacoma area a couple of years ago.


Thanks. I'll check it out.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 4, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> If i ever find myself living out in the open on some land I would either get a german shepard or a great dane to protect my stuff...


I grew up on a farm, and Danes were great alarm systems and surprisingly good with children.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 4, 2010)

my wifes aunt and uncle live on (no joke) 1000 acres in south georgia, they have about 4 great danes that roam the property, they are actually pretty friendly dogs, but if they suspect your up to no good your in trouble...

once I showed up late to a family event there and they all came up to my car and I didnt feel all that great trying to get out of the car to be honest.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 4, 2010)

The case detective just called me. Apparently, the responding officer filed the report as a Burglary in the 1st Degree which means either a gun was used in the commission of the crime or a gun was stolen. The former might be true, but the latter definitely isn't. But I'm glad he put that in the report so at least it gets a little more attention. The detective did confirm what I already suspected...I'm pretty much hosed unless one of the items turns up at a pawn shop.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 4, 2010)

well hopefully the report will help out with the insurance folks?

still sucks though man, sorry...


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 4, 2010)

That blows...some kids broke into my explorer 2 years ago rummaged through everything everything out of my console including my cell phone, tossed all my Cd's in the floor left my 500 dollar golf clubs but ripped my ashtray out of the dash and broke part of the dash off for the whole 75 cents I had in it. Getting robbed sucks police dont seem to care either...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 4, 2010)

TranspoVA said:


> police dont seem to care either...


That's the thing that pisses me off more than anything. They'd rather sit on their fat asses and give people speeding tickets or give me a ticket for not buckling my seatbelt 300 feet from my driveway.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 4, 2010)

When you get paid as much (read: little) as they do, it's hard to care. I'm not saying it's right, but it happens.


----------



## TouchDown (Jan 4, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> my wifes aunt and uncle live on (no joke) 1000 acres in south georgia, they have about 4 great danes that roam the property, they are actually pretty friendly dogs, but if they suspect your up to no good your in trouble...
> once I showed up late to a family event there and they all came up to my car and I didnt feel all that great trying to get out of the car to be honest.


I grew up on a farm and we always had Australian Shepards. Nice dogs, unless they are not familiar with you. I don't know how many travellling salemen that we watched from the house run back to their car, and jump through open windows to get away from the dogs chasing them. The dogs we had never bit anyone and I don't think they would have, but dang did they give chase. They definitely had a different disposition than the border collies and blue heelers we had. The Aussies were very protective.

As for the break-in - sorry wilheld, that really sucks. If the realtors left the door unlocked, you might want to "touch base" with YOUR realtor to give a heads up, like: "hey, you know we've been feeling a little uncomfortable since we found last week that our sliding glass door was left unlocked after a visit. Can I have you please double check after a visit to make sure all doors are locked before you leave? Thanks."

You don't have to go into details, but make them aware that if they visit, they should be smart enough to lock up when they are done.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 4, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> When you get paid as much (read: little) as they do, it's hard to care. I'm not saying it's right, but it happens.



they knew what the pay was when they signed up for the job.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 4, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Dexman1349 said:
> 
> 
> > When you get paid as much (read: little) as they do, it's hard to care. I'm not saying it's right, but it happens.
> ...


You would assume they would look into what the job description and pay scale would be before they started but like most of us, they looked at the stereotype of the job and said "I want to do that." Then after several years on the job, they just don't want to go back to school to learn to do something they really *want* to do, and would prefer to maintain the status quo.

The ones I know who went into law enforcement, went in for the "action" and perceived power of the job. Investigating a laptop theft usually doesn't offer much of either (sorry wil). If it was up to the ones I know (at least when they first signed up), they would have shootouts, high speed chases, and the like every day. Now that they've been on the job for a while, they prefer to not do a damn thing because of the paperwork behind everything they do. Giving traffic tickets is probably the *easiest* thing for them to do as far as paperwork is concerned, because it's usually just a single page form that's filled out in the car during the stop. Doing this is also a good way for them to "look busy."

just my $0.02


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 4, 2010)

^ great, so our entire criminal justice system, and for that matter our safety, hinges on a bunch of lazy fat asses who want to "look busy"


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 4, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> We had our *Pubic* Storage unit broken into several years ago.



Yanno, you could just keep 'em in your pants like normal people.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 4, 2010)

Man, that sucks. A friend of mine got robbed on Christmas day while he was attending a Christmas party. I'm always worried about that.

I agree with the dogs recommendation. We have a bunch of half-feral dogs around our place that we feed, but don't really care for (I know, I know... different culture out here OK?) and they guard our place viciously.


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 4, 2010)

TouchDown said:


> I grew up on a farm and we always had Australian Shepards. Nice dogs, unless they are not familiar with you. I don't know how many travellling salemen that we watched from the house run back to their car, and jump through open windows to get away from the dogs chasing them. The dogs we had never bit anyone and I don't think they would have, but dang did they give chase. They definitely had a different disposition than the border collies and blue heelers we had. The Aussies were very protective.


Our dog is an Aussie shepard. You can't get the [email protected] to shutup when someone shows up at the door, and even when the person comes in and is clearly "ok" with me or wife or whatever, he'll still follow after them puffin' &amp; growling. Awesome guard dog, but can be a PITA just by virtue of their protectiveness. but i sure sleep soundly knowing ain't a [email protected] thing getting into our house / garage, hell our cars in the driveway, without him letting us know 'bout it.



Road Guy said:


> my wifes aunt and uncle live on (no joke) 1000 acres in south georgia, they have about 4 great danes that roam the property, they are actually pretty friendly dogs, but if they suspect your up to no good your in trouble...once I showed up late to a family event there and they all came up to my car and I didnt feel all that great trying to get out of the car to be honest.


I got jumped by a great dane when i was middle school aged +-. F#cker clamped onto my left arm at the bicep, when i walked into my grandmother's cottage that my folks were renting out - he belonged to the people who were there renting it out, and i had been invited in, the dog just perceived me as an intruder when i walked in unsuspecting. Only breed of dog i dislike sight unseen by default - nothing would convince me otherwise.

Sorry to hear of the breakin Wildheld if its any consolation, I woke up this morning to 59 degree house! $500 later and i got heat again - fixing the problem they had been out 3 wks ago to fix, which only cost $98 &lt;_&lt;


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 5, 2010)

It looks like I am going to get a new laptop out of the deal, which is the only thing that I wanted to replace anyway. I still can't believe the morons didn't take some of the stuff they left behind, but oh well. All things considered, I came out of this relatively unscathed.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 5, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I'm pretty much hosed unless one of the items turns up at a pawn shop.


You might be surprised how quickly that happens. When the rims were stolen off my Charger, they were at the pawn shop in two days. Arrests were made shortly thereafter.



Chucktown PE said:


> ^ great, so our entire criminal justice system, and for that matter our safety, hinges on a bunch of lazy fat asses who want to "look busy"


You make sure you tell them that next time you need them.

LEOs do a thankless job, and an important one. I respect them the same way I respect the military. Both groups keep us safe, and I am thankful for their efforts.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 5, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I still can't believe the morons didn't take some of the stuff they left behind, but oh well.


Years ago a friend of mine had his car stolen. The idiots who stole it must have taken it joy riding, they found it a few days later crashed into a brick wall at the bottom of a grassed hill (the car only had minor cosmetic damage) filled with beer bottles. They took a cheap subwoofer he had in the back but left his golf clubs which were sitting right next to it. He was/is a big golfer so they were really nice clubs, he couldn't believe they didn't take them (and we relieved to get them back). They were infinitely more valuable then the subwoofer they stole.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 5, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty much hosed unless one of the items turns up at a pawn shop.
> ...


^^That's just it, I don't want to start a debate here, but the only time I have needed them (the 3 times that my car has been burglarized and the times my parents and grandparents house was burglarized), they're totally f-in worthless, it takes damn near an act of congress to get them to even file a police report. The way we recovered the stolen goods was by doing our own police work (i.e. looking in pawn shops, etc.) and the cops didn't do shit. Yet they've got plenty of time to give people stupid traffic tickets for driving 5 mph over the speed limit. Thus the reason for the 12 gauge Benelli and the alarm system in my house, I know the police will be worthless so I'll take matters into my own hands.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 5, 2010)

The vast majority of thieves are both stupid and lazy. If somebody is neither of those things, they can usually find a way to turn a buck that doesn't involve the possibility of jail time.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 5, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> The vast majority of thieves are both stupid and lazy.


Quite true. I'd say only about 4% are smart and industrious, from my experiences teaching drafting in a prison.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 5, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Flyer_PE said:
> 
> 
> > The vast majority of thieves are both stupid and lazy.
> ...


Actually, the small percentage of smart thieves are the ones that nobody knows about because they are smart enough to not get caught. There was a story on American Greed about a jewel thief that stole jewelry from lots of high-profile targets (mainly Hollywood types). After he gave up the business, he waited for the statute of limitations to run out on his crimes, then started selling his story. He was a brilliant thief.


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 5, 2010)

i wouldn't be surprised if your house gets targeted again Wilheld. A successful breakin (unlocked door, pretty tuff), a house thats up for sale, where poss some of the stuff they did not take was noted anyways...if the thieves are dumb &amp; aggressive enough, they just might plan another visit.

Chucktown - cops deserve a break! They're stretched too thin as it is and continuously losing ranks thru cutbacks, doing work that brings back very little return (satisfaction or monetary), by &amp; large fighting losing battles all the way around; from these type of petty thefts to murders, rapes &amp; abductions.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 5, 2010)

EM_PS said:


> i wouldn't be surprised if your house gets targeted again Wilheld. A successful breakin (unlocked door, pretty tuff), a house thats up for sale, where poss some of the stuff they did not take was noted anyways...if the thieves are dumb &amp; aggressive enough, they just might plan another visit.


I agree, but mostly because of some pimply faced little punk knocking on my door Sunday morning. He asked how to get information about my house, and when I told him that it was already sold, he mumbled something and walked away. I think he was just checking to see if anybody was at home. If I wasn't there, I think I would have gotten robbed again. But I also think that school-age kids did this, so my chances of getting robbed during the week are diminished somewhat. My mom went over and ate lunch at my place yesterday, and intends to pay random visits over there to deter would-be thieves from trying anything (if somebody is visiting at odd times, maybe they'll be more wary of trying anything). I just hope that I can hold them off until I close on the new place and get the hell out of Dodge.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 5, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Flyer_PE said:
> ...


Oh, yeah, but those are even rarer.

I'd say of the 4% that are smart and industrious, 95% of those learn their lesson and go straight.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 5, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


IMO it's not that they learned their lesson, but more that they had aquired enough to pursue what they really wanted to do without financial worry.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 7, 2010)

Well, I was in Dayton overnight, and the fuckers tried to break in again. I had put a board in the sliding door so they couldn't open it, but they sure as hell tried. They tried to use my grill brush as a pry bar to get the door open, but they only got it to crack open at the top. Now I have another board at the top, and a padlock on my gate leading to the back yard. If I ever get my hands on those bastards, they are going to wish they'd never been born.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 7, 2010)

Makes you almost want to setup a trap, huh?

That would annoy the shit out of me.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 7, 2010)

Perhaps this thread should be merged with Dleg's air gun discussion.


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 7, 2010)

damn! not surprised, it seemed fairly probable unfortunately :shakehead: . Guess you won't miss living there!


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 7, 2010)

Going to make the sale 100x sweeter once it's done.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 7, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> Going to make the sale 100x sweeter once it's done.


I'm starting to worry that this might get out and jeopardize the deal now.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 7, 2010)

Can they get prints off the grill brush?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 8, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> Can they get prints off the grill brush?


I didn't even call 911 this time. Just called the police station and had them beef up patrols in my neighborhood. I plan on calling my case detective this morning and letting him know what happened. My realtor offered to stake out my house and taze the guys if they tried to break in again.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 8, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Dexman1349 said:
> 
> 
> > Going to make the sale 100x sweeter once it's done.
> ...


true dat. i'd be hesiatant to buy a house that had been burgled a couple times in a few weeks. hell, that'd sour me on the whole 'hood.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 8, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > Can they get prints off the grill brush?
> ...



Why don't you just stake the place out yourself? You have two firearms right? Park your car elsewhere then have your mom drop you and your dad off at the house with loaded guns a waiting. Then just wait. Sounds like your little burglars are watching the place pretty closely and they'll invade at the first sign someone isn't home.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 8, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Why don't you just stake the place out yourself? You have two firearms right? Park your car elsewhere then have your mom drop you and your dad off at the house with loaded guns a waiting. Then just wait. Sounds like your little burglars are watching the place pretty closely and they'll invade at the first sign someone isn't home.


The problem is that they are watching the comings and goings from my house, so if somebody were to drop me off, they'd know I was there. I thought about bringing my mom over, then having her leave in my car.

I have far more than 2 guns, but at this point, beating these guys to death with my bare hands sounds much more satisfying.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 8, 2010)

My dad had a conversation with a local cop on this issue after his car was broken into. "In the case of protecting property, you can't legally kill them. However, you can subdue them, and subdue them, and subdue them....."


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 8, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> My dad had a conversation with a local cop on this issue after his car was broken into. "In the case of protecting property, you can't legally kill them. However, you can subdue them, and subdue them, and subdue them....."


That is unless you feel threatened to the point that it becomes "kill or be killed." Besides if the perp is dead, who is going to contradict your side of the story?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 8, 2010)

^I think it comes down to which side of the threshold he's on and the angle of entry. Make sure he's facing you and do your best to drop him inside the house.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 8, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> ^I think it comes down to which side of the threshold he's on and the angle of entry. Make sure he's facing you and do your best to drop him inside the house.



Or drag his ass inside after he's dead.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 8, 2010)

Or just shoot him through the door and make up some story about cleaning your gun and experiencing an accidental discharge. *insert sexual innuendo here*


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 8, 2010)

But with as much as you clean your gun, there's no reason to believe it's not going to eventually go off, therefore it's not really an "accident"


----------

